# When you die...



## conkerking (Sep 30, 2009)

Without being too morbid...  when you eventually go to the great workbench in the sky, what would you want to happen to your collection of models when you're gone?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd like to take them with me, but what good will it do me as I'll have wings of my own!!!

I have a mate who has a stash in the hundreds, no kidding, he has one room full of kits in pending, stacked like in a warehouse. I'm donating my stash to him, I'm sure he'll find room for them, built ones and all.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Aw common Vic, that's so nice of you! But my stash isn't really big at all....


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 1, 2009)

Your nephew shoots them with a BB Gun


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2009)

Funny, I've actually thought of this! I think I'd let mine go to any museums who want them, and the unbuilt kits to appreciative modellers, not 'kit collectors'. Of course, whether this would happen, I wouldn't know, as I'd be dodging fireballs......!


----------



## ian lanc (Oct 1, 2009)

Christ man !! Since my seizures all i've thought about is death and i mean death 
When i was i hospital i watched an old man come in who was seriously ill and they
never closed the curtains and i actually watched him die, this was totally sadening
to me as he died in such a way as my Father did and was about the same age.

My model Lancasters are to go to RAF Wickenby control tower when i go
though my son is having my BIG Lightning.....To chuck out the window lol 

 I won't be reading this thread again 

MOD'S GET RID OF THIS THREAD IT'S HORRIBLE

ian.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 1, 2009)

ian lanc said:


> Christ man !! Since my seizures all i've thought about is death and i mean death
> When i was i hospital i watched an old man come in who was seriously ill and they
> never closed the curtains and i actually watched him die, this was totally sadening
> to me as he died in such a way as my Father did and was about the same age.



 Bloody hell mate!


ian lanc said:


> My model Lancasters are to go to RAF Wickenby control tower when i go
> though my son is having my BIG Lightning.....To chuck out the window lol





I'm too young to think about death - one aspect of the human mind that sometimes is a good thing?, arrogence


----------

